# Louvers??



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone know where I can find some louvers like they use on the popular dog box doors?


----------



## jason allen (Apr 8, 2004)

You can get them from the dog box and dog trailer manufactures for about $40 each. Try Crow River Fabrication at 320-286-5420.


----------

